

Atheistic liberals are smarter, but for a funny reason - mcantelon
http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/sex-murder-and-the-meaning-life/201004/atheistic-liberals-are-smarter-funny-reason

======
JacobAldridge
Another article backward engineering 'observations' to fit sex drive and
evolutionary musings. But I found it enjoyable in a smug kind of way.

